# Rosyth -Zebrugge Ferry New Owners



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Moller-Maersk are selling the Norfolkline Rosyth - Zeebrugge ferry service to DFDS in a £300m plus deal according to the Aberdeen Press and Journal business section.

Don't know if this will affect any bookings or fares in 2010.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Norfolkline Sale*

More info....

DFDS buys Norfolkline

Cheers,
Alan


----------

